# dutch high flyer? tippler or not!!



## derek (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi need help is a dutch high flyer!!!!Tippler or not .. I get 4 yeas 4 not sure and 5 think so's.. whats the real deal... any one can help.. thks


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Dutch Highflyer*

No - the Dutch Highflyer is not the same breed as the Tippler. Tow distinct breeds. Yes, the Dutch Highflyer, like the Tippler, was bred to fly high in endurance contests but some consider it a show breed now. Many say the Tippler was developed in England from Tumbler and Cumulet crosses in the mid-1800s.

Here's a description of the Dutch Highflier from the website: Fancypigeon.co.za.

The Dutch Highflier 


Category: Breed Archive
The dutch highflier originated, as the name indicates, in Holland and was in existance at least since 1735 when described by Moore.they were originally bred as competition birds flying many hours and so high that some had ice on the wings when the decended.

The dutch highflier are bred in some interesting markings like the whiteside, rosewing, shield teagered and brander (skoorsteenveger) varietes. The most common colours are black, recessive red and yellow as well as skoorsteenveger (brander bronze). All to have a pure white (pearl) eye. A full chest with the wingbuts covered, narrow tail and a horizontal stance are other important features of the breed.

Another interesting phenominan is that the whiteside in black and red/yellow is probably caused by different genes, as the black bird is born with the white markings and the recessive red/yellow only obtain the markings when moulting.

The dutch highflier has been crossed with a variety of breeds to gain the body shape desired for show purposes. This has had an impact in their original high-flying ability and the birds are no longer dual purpose birds. They did however still retain their tame personality and good feeding abilities.

This is an excellent choice for the beginner in Fancy Pigeons.


----------

